# hello everyone



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv been gone for a bit busy moving and with the new baby right now I'm out in ohio dropping off the last of my woodwork for a while till im settled at thr new place I ended up with a. 3br trailer for a good price on 3 akers in the country.

So figured I'd drop by say hello and ill be back soon everyone so dont get used to me being gone


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a single person to welcome a old friend back?  sad face

Tough crowd


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Cory! Good to see you back! Out in the country is nice, most of the time. I have 9 acers. Used to be 15, but we sold some. The only bad side is having to drive longer to get places....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hi cory...good to see you around again...
there are some things i like about living in the city...but would not at all mind living in the country...a few acres of land so i could have a garden and plant a few fruit trees...
and an actual fishhouse rather than my basement...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I live in the city myself yet most of the shopping malls is on the opposite side of town. Figure that one out. When we were house shopping, I wanted to live out in the country (Sauquoit) but she wanted to stay in the city where it's close to her job.

One thing I wanted was at least 4 or 5 acres so i can build a small hatchery and raise Ring-neck Pheasants to release them in the wild sanctuaries around the country. We used to have abundance of pheasants but no more due to those damn wild turkeys driving them out of their habitats. 

Oh - and also a nice little man cave filled with fish tanks and a 60 inch flat screen, etc...
Kinda like starting my own Four Horsemen Club. Yeah - lohachata youcan be the 5th Horseman in my club. LOL!! The founding members are: my brother-in-law, John, my 1 1/2 yr old nephew, my son (9) and myself.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey, welcome back cory. Doesn't sound like ya got a bad set up there. Do ya atleast got more room for another tank? Lol


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Welcome back old friend  Hope the baby is a great experience for you, and hope to see you back on here giving advice soon


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey there Cory! Glad to hear you settled again. Glad all is well, and keep us posted with what's going on over there!


----------

